# Easy to get US B1/B2 visa for wife of US citizen (both living in UK)?



## mfripp (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not sure whether this is the best place to post this question, but I thought I'd give it a shot. 

I am a dual U.S./UK citizen, married to an Indian citizen. We have both lived in the UK for the last year. We want to visit the U.S. later this year for an academic conference, and to visit my family. The most appropriate visa for my wife for this trip seems to be a B1/B2 visa ("visitor for business and pleasure"). 

My question is, should we expect any trouble applying for this visa (in general, or at the London Embassy in particular)? To obtain this visa, we have to prove that she has stronger ties to the UK than to the U.S. (As far as I can tell this is done entirely during the visa interview.) Will that be difficult to prove, given that she's married to a U.S. citizen (albeit living in the UK)? Should we seek help from a lawyer? Has anyone done this before?

A few other details: She has visited the US on various visas in the past and never overstayed (we were students there for 7 years, until just after we married, and returned once afterward on an older B1 visa that was already in her passport). We have good jobs in the UK and bought a flat there (on a mortgage) last month.

Thanks for any advice you can give!


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

mfripp said:


> I'm not sure whether this is the best place to post this question, but I thought I'd give it a shot.
> 
> I am a dual U.S./UK citizen, married to an Indian citizen. We have both lived in the UK for the last year. We want to visit the U.S. later this year for an academic conference, and to visit my family. The most appropriate visa for my wife for this trip seems to be a B1/B2 visa ("visitor for business and pleasure").
> 
> ...


There should be no problem whatsoever in getting B1/B2 visa for alien spouse of Amcit once proof of UK residence and employment is shown. Or you can use Visa Waiver. Just be careful about the inclusion of any documents in your luggage on on your computer that would be inconsistent with that story (such as CVs, jobsearch letters, house-hunting stuff concerned with US property).


----------



## mfripp (Jan 3, 2010)

Punktlich2 said:


> Just be careful about the inclusion of any documents in your luggage on on your computer that would be inconsistent with that story (such as CVs, jobsearch letters, house-hunting stuff concerned with US property).


Thanks a lot for the advice. That shouldn't be any problem, since the truth is, we aren't looking for jobs or housing in the U.S. The funny thing is, as academics, we normally have to commit to a job 9-12 months before starting it. So if we _were_ planning to move to the U.S. we would have no problem applying for a green card for my wife, and would have no reason to try to enter on a B1/B2 and then change status after arrival.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Punktlich2 said:


> Or you can use Visa Waiver.


Indian citizens, even if permanently resident in UK, aren't eligible for visa waiver. Your wife needs a visa obtained in advance.


----------

